# Subic Accommodation



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Further to my Angeles accommodation, I should have also added Subic, as we will spend a few days there also. Don't know much about that area, only been once, can't remember where I stayed. Same criteria as Angeles. Thank you.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just saw the typo I made of course, it should read Subic.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Further to my Angeles accommodation, I should have also added Subic, as we will spend a few days there also. Don't know much about that area, only been once, can't remember where I stayed. Same criteria as Angeles. Thank you.


The places "on Base" to stay are fairly expensive the last I saw. Off base in Brgy Baretto (about 8 minutes from base) is the Blue Rock Resort-Hotel. [This site seems slow to load up]. Prices again are pretty good and rooms are nice. Food is quite good. I don't remember them having room safes but I don't know of any over that way that do. I like it as it is right on the beach and for divers, it is located next door to Johans Dive Center. Here at Johan's the food is quite good but the rooms are not.

Google Maps Link for Blue Rock..


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes I can remember now that is the area I stayed when I was there about 5 years ago and it did not stop raining for 5 days, but quite nice area. I stayed in a hotel back up the road a bit, private type, more like a guest house.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Yes I can remember now that is the area I stayed when I was there about 5 years ago and it did not stop raining for 5 days, but quite nice area. I stayed in a hotel back up the road a bit, private type, more like a guest house.


Yea, nice area for sure. It should be noted that gone is the two lane road to get there. Now there is an expressway between Angeles and Subic so your travel time to and from is just at or over 30 minutes.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for fixing my typo, did not know how to do it or if I could.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Further to my Angeles accommodation, I should have also added Subic, as we will spend a few days there also. Don't know much about that area, only been once, can't remember where I stayed. Same criteria as Angeles. Thank you.


I've used Agoda for many years for Thailand & various locations in The PI and have never encountered any problem. 

We booked Wild Orchid, Subic Bay/Olongapo using Agoda recently & they had a special price half of a walk in or booking on Wild Orchids site.
https://www.agoda.com/?cid=-999#


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have had a lot of good luck on Airbnb. I have rented places in several countries and never had a major problem yet. 

Not saying foolproof but a good value for money IMHO.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I have had a lot of good luck on Airbnb. I have rented places in several countries and never had a major problem yet.
> 
> Not saying foolproof but a good value for money IMHO.


FYI, Airbnb is getting a lot of bad press recently for guests finding hidden cameras in the rooms they are renting out all over the planet. Read some of these articles 

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1051&bih=501&tbm=nws&ei=0aQwWu_CBazJjwTYyryoBQ&q=airbnb+hidden+camera&oq=airbnb%2C+hidden+&gs_l=psy-ab.1.0.0.16759.20620.0.22084.9.9.0.0.0.0.443.2082.4-5.5.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..4.5.2081....0.CU4lJslCl0o


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I had seen those stories. I always look but never have found anything. 

If I am worried about anything it is that someone has a key to where I have left my stuff. In a hotel, there are safes and procedures in place but on a private rental, you are at their mercy.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When we were in the US and Canada during October we used 6 airbnb. The first 5 were really great. The last one in New York was by a long way the most expensive and a [email protected] hole.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Vasco's is owned by an Aussie - a number of expats frequent the place. It's right on the water and you'll be kept up to date with what's going on locally. Price is negotiable if you stay long term. You can book on line too.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Vascos, is this a hotel in Subic, not sure if that is what you meant, where is it in Subic please?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Vascos, is this a hotel in Subic, not sure if that is what you meant, where is it in Subic please?


Vascos has the best steaks this side of the moon. They do have rooms but I have not been there since they added the hotel part so no idea on how good they are.

Here's a Link To Vascos for more information. They are located quite close to the airport on Cubi Point.
Here also is a Map Showing Location


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks A.S looks nice but a bit up market for what we are looking for, but steaks sound great idea. When you are half whacked, you really don't care where you are, so don't want to spoil my mates.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Thanks A.S looks nice but a bit up market for what we are looking for, but steaks sound great idea. When you are half whacked, you really don't care where you are, so don't want to spoil my mates.


Hahaha--Yea that's for sure! If time allows though, be sure to have at least dinner there and forget the rooms. It's worth the time to drive or take a taxi over there. Tables are all on a short pier with a good view of the bay. A lot has changed since I managed a restaurant on Subic and you're sure to find good places I know nothing about.
When you're visit around Luzon is over, be sure to write a short trip report on the good and bad places :ranger:


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

:nono:I live here, my friends are coming from Thailand due to that bs they call Songkran where they throw flour and water over everyone. I will meet them in Angeles and they will come up here for 4 or 5 days, but will put something together for the forum. I doubt any post whilst in Angeles would be accepted haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> :nono:I live here, my friends are coming from Thailand due to that bs they call Songkran where they throw flour and water over everyone. I will meet them in Angeles and they will come up here for 4 or 5 days, but will put something together for the forum. I doubt any post whilst in Angeles would be accepted haha


Sounds like a plan. The info on the Subic would be helpful as there are just not that many people that spend much time over that way.
Yea--posting your "adventures" in Angeles City would get us knocked off the net and my wife would put me in the "dog house" for watching and or reading. That would be the same dog house we get sent to for giving our wives tacky gifts  Have a good time.



 T


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We stayed in the Court Meridian Hotel on Waterfront Road late last year and it was ok. Opposite was a Gerry's Grill and a short walk along the road was Texas Joe's if you are into ribs and steaks. I think the best thing on the menu was the serving staff if you like eye candie, just don't let the wife catch you looking. Also close by is a live music venue called Pier One, had a very plesant evening in there listening to the bands.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> I've used Agoda for many years for Thailand & various locations in The PI and have never encountered any problem.
> 
> We booked Wild Orchid, Subic Bay/Olongapo using Agoda recently & they had a special price half of a walk in or booking on Wild Orchids site.
> https://www.agoda.com/?cid=-999#


Agree, I've had good results using Agoda to make reservations.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have used Agoda many times also, but you have to factor in the extra 25=30% they add on at the end, often it is cheaper dealing direct.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> I have used Agoda many times also, but you have to factor in the extra 25=30% they add on at the end, often it is cheaper dealing direct.


You're right. many hotels prefer direct booking - they don't have to pay commissions. If you want to stay in the freeport zone, there are less expensive places to stay like "mango valley" , etc.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gary D said:


> When we were in the US and Canada during October we used 6 airbnb. The first 5 were really great. The last one in New York was by a long way the most expensive and a [email protected] hole.


And in NYC they are apparently illegal to even run. Maybe that's to help the hotel biz, etc, but also to prevent rip offs and dumps like that as I understand it.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe a bit off topic here now I think. I am asking for recommendations for Subic accommodation, not AirBNB survey please. Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Back To Topic*

Back to topic :focus:... 

The original poster is asking only for recommendations for accommodations in and around Subic and SBMA area. Lets get back on topic everyone so he might find the needed information


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just happened to remember Kong's Hotel and Restaurant. It's on Magsaysay Dr in Olongapo. They had a fire in 2011 but I understand it has been renovated since. It is an older hotel with indoor hallways. I stayed there two times and it was good.It was old but had clean rooms and the food in the restaurant was fantastic.

After renovation I would suppose it all looks new now. Terrible in a way as the restaurant design was something out of the 1040's. It is a low cost place and not as modern etc as the others I recommended. Still, it's worth a look and a place not to pass up for a good lunch if in the area.

Here's a Map for Kong's Hotel


----------



## chico020 (Jan 12, 2018)

For some options, do you guys love to go to Batangas? Just asking..


----------

